# Advertising Ideas



## ALN2015 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, Guys I just started in this forum However I thought I would put some input as to where some good places to advertise are. I have always used forums to advertise my different ventures previously and currently they are a great way to get business the cost is minimal and the return is usually pretty good. Although with a saturated market and some forums not screening their hosts well enough it can be somewhat difficult to get customers, as they usually go for the lowest cost provider. I thought VPS Board may be good to post ads and become a verified host and even after I requested to become verified and willing to show proof of ownership I was told I would not get verified until I release my whois information and like some small business and most online business' i did not want to release my whois data mainly because I have a personal address for my whois information. Kudos to VPS Board for being so tight on who they allow to post in certian forums.

There is another forum that does this as well it is Web Host Rally They just recently lost all their data on their site due to some disk issues. But even though they have little content they are strict on who they allow to post in the offers section. You must Become Verified in order to post any Web Hosting ad, Similar to VPS Board Except they do not allow unverified ad's. I suggest you check it out and let them know how they are doing. I do not OWN nor are Affiliated with Web Host Rally I know of them as I was a member on their board before it went down, I am also a current member.

P.S. If this is breaking any rules please let me know.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 2, 2015)

ALN2015 said:


> There is another forum that does this as well it is Web Host Rally They just recently lost all their data on their site due to some disk issues.



How does one lose all of their data  "due to some disk issues" if one is making regular backups?



Quote said:


> Creation Date: 2015-08-28T12:43:20Z


My sympathies go out to the site owners for their data loss, it will probably take years to replace all of the information that was posted during the site's first 5 days.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 2, 2015)

How did you hear about Web Hosting Rally when it was created just five days ago, as per @DomainBop's response? How are you not affiliated with it when you're just one of two members? How do you/someone _not_ take regular backups of data?

Anyhow, LowEndTalk just recently adopted vpsBoard's rules on new offers by requiring them to be from approved submitters. So vpsBoard isn't unique in that regards. It's good that forums are requiring this. Good luck with your/your friend's forum.


----------



## Geek (Sep 3, 2015)

Elsewhere, I'd have had to pull this advertisement for a variety of reasons, none of which have anything to do with copying WHT's forum names/categories verbatim (outside of the misspelled "technology" I'm seeing in a couple places.  

I'm not even comfortable using the word "we" since it's just my assistant and me... but, well, there you have it...

Plus, I don't think anyone can just sign up and "become a verified provider". Removing private WHOIS "because you have to in order to be verified" isn't exciting me much.  



Quote said:


> and like some small business and most online business' i did not want to release my whois data


I'm guessing you're ... what, 23?  Give or take?  It shows in the experience levels.  I spent 15 years working for local ISPs and small NOCs.... who taught me that the more one tries to hide, the less they can be trusted.  After spending that time being honest about myself and my business, I would prefer you not group my business into your flawed logic of "most online business'". I can't imagine "most online businesses" coming to a community of experience and leading off with " I want to advertise ... but the HDD in our box died and we have no backups".

I looked at your site for a second.  Noticed that in the active thread about "Most Inmportant [sic] Hosting Company Attributes".

Neither of you said anything about the importance of knowledge.  Experience.  Wisdom.  Foresight. Financial integrity. _Backups._

If Web Host Rally is colo'd at QuadraNet Miami, fine. If your We're the type who need/expect/use this. If ALNDirect is hosted by CrocWeb, that's good to know.  

If your name is Sean Northrup and you're in Saint Augustine, then you'd better cover up....your privates are showing. And in this case it has nothing to do with the usual false sense of security offered by CloudFlare.

Knowledge. Time.  Dedication.  The confidence to admit when you need help or don't know. Being straight-up with your industry contacts about who you are..  in short, if your goal is to have a status of "verified", you've got to put in work.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 3, 2015)

Forum StatisticsDiscussions:918Messages:4,106Members:548




For what it's worth, maybe they did restore the backups? Still not impressive numbers, though, to be frank.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 3, 2015)

Looks like the formatting got messed up. Would be great if one of the mods could edit or fix it (or let me know what I did wrong).

There are some people on both forums. You've got @mikho and @licensecart that I saw.

It may have just been a case of being hosted at a bad provider.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 3, 2015)

No worries, I fixed it for you. Needed to paste it as plain text is all.


----------



## Geek (Sep 3, 2015)

Tyler said:


> Forum StatisticsDiscussions:918Messages:4,106Members:548
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps, though when I was looking at it last night there were 3 posts and 2 members.  What I'm seeing now is a 1.5 y/o backup they found and likely gave the restore a whirl...who knows.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 3, 2015)

This is a great opportunity to remind everyone to back their shit up! (and test it!)


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 4, 2015)

Tyler said:


> This is a great opportunity to remind everyone to back their shit up! (and test it!)



Yup - backup your backups of content you depend on.


----------



## drmike (Sep 4, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> Tyler said:
> 
> 
> > This is a great opportunity to remind everyone to back their shit up! (and test it!)
> ...


N+1 = 3.  Write it down.  Backup should have at least one backup.

Live data + backup (which is sanity checked routinely) + another remote backup.


----------



## mikho (Sep 5, 2015)

If I remember correct, Web Hosting Rally was recently bought by Justin (BluVM at that time) when I joined, it has there after been sold and restarted a bunch of times. Actually lost count on how many times its been. 
Most of these buyers already had a small forum and wanted to increase member base and post count.


----------



## drmike (Sep 5, 2015)

whrally.com right?

When did you join @mikho?

Cause domain appears to be new.. Creation Date: 2015-08-28T12:43:20Z

Or they renamed or something odd.


----------



## mikho (Sep 5, 2015)

I joined 2013-05-19 on a domain webhostrally.com 

Either the new site uses the same name on the forum or they changed the domain.


----------



## RLT (Sep 5, 2015)

When I glanced at it they had a burb about it being a new domain. Looked like a folded site restored using an old backup. 

I figured someone had dropped it and lost the domain the bought a new one to try and restart it.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 5, 2015)

mikho said:


> I joined 2013-05-19 on a domain webhostrally.com Either the new site uses the same name on the forum or they changed the domain.





Geek said:


> Tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Forum StatisticsDiscussions:918Messages:4,106Members:548
> ...


A 1 1/2 year old backup from 2014 when the forum used the domain webhostrally.com and was owned by  "deathstarr" , from Alabama, the former owner of HandofHosting.com and RevoltHost who formerly posted on WHT as DennisC and RevoltHost (both IDs disabled).  Also owned hosts called SpareHost  and HostReach.  The forum has changed hands a few times over the years (2013 owner was a low end provider)



Quote said:


> If your name is Sean Northrup and you're in Saint Augustine, then you'd better cover up....your privates are showing. And in this case it has nothing to do with the usual false sense of security offered by CloudFlare.


note to people buying private WHOIS: if you register a domain and a day or two later decide to get private WHOIS you're wasting your money because your info has already been indexed in multiple places.

it looks like anon-e-mouse banned ALNDirect shortly after he posted his WH Rally thread on WHT  .  ALN and WHRally's current owner Maestro are both from Florida...



Quote said:


> I do not OWN nor are Affiliated with Web Host Rally I know of them as I was a member on their board before it went down, I am also a current member.


...and yet on LET you said you were a partner in the site. 



Quote said:


> Advertising Ideas


Based on the reaction to your thread on VPSB, LET (thread deleted), WHT (OP banned), I'd probably recommend against advertising by cross-posting threads for a "friend's site" on multiple industry forums.   Based on the dishonesty shown with your posts, I would also recommend against running your own hosting business because you haven't shown yourself to be trustworthy enough for customers to entrust their data to your hands.


----------



## mikho (Sep 5, 2015)

Not sure why I see my name with the quotes about being affiliated with the site? 
Using Tapatalk.


----------



## mikho (Sep 5, 2015)

. 
Screenshot


----------



## MannDude (Sep 5, 2015)

No idea, must be a Tapatalk issue. In the thread that particular quote has no author, but the original quote in DomainBop's response was from you. Does it show all the quotes in his post to appear to be made by you? (Like Geek's?)


----------



## mikho (Sep 5, 2015)

> No idea, must be a Tapatalk issue. In the thread that particular quote has no author, but the original quote in DomainBop's response was from you. Does it show all the quotes in his post to appear to be made by you? (Like Geek's?)


All quotes are from me. Guess Tapatalk adds the "extra info" since the quote doesn't specify a source of the quote it is assumed to be from the last quote that has an owner. 

This post is also using the Tapatalk quote function, lets see how that goes


----------



## joepie91 (Sep 5, 2015)

mikho said:


> > No idea, must be a Tapatalk issue. In the thread that particular quote has no author, but the original quote in DomainBop's response was from you. Does it show all the quotes in his post to appear to be made by you? (Like Geek's?)
> 
> 
> All quotes are from me. Guess Tapatalk adds the "extra info" since the quote doesn't specify a source of the quote it is assumed to be from the last quote that has an owner. This post is also using the Tapatalk quote function, lets see how that goes



Your quote header is missing.


----------



## ALN2015 (Sep 5, 2015)

Guys I wanted to just say that my WHT Account has been closed but not for anything to do with the post about the forum.

Also I wanted to say that I do not own Web Host Rally, I was an idiot and posted an advertisement for it, after I got an email statign it had reopened which I should not have done.

I have also closed my website due to multiple reasons I have personal things going on and even with 20 customers I wanted them to taken care of so I gave them to someone I sold my previous company to.

I can understand if you do not want to have anything to do with myself or web host rally after my goofup I dont ex[ect to be welcomed on any web hosting forum as yes I am an idiot. Sometimes I just get my head spinning with stupid things I have done, with that said I will offer proof of identity to any admin here or any other forum.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 5, 2015)

And this is why I come to vpsBoard!


----------



## RLT (Sep 5, 2015)

Bi polar? Or personality disorder?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 6, 2015)

mikho said:


> > No idea, must be a Tapatalk issue. In the thread that particular quote has no author, but the original quote in DomainBop's response was from you. Does it show all the quotes in his post to appear to be made by you? (Like Geek's?)
> 
> 
> All quotes are from me. Guess Tapatalk adds the "extra info" since the quote doesn't specify a source of the quote it is assumed to be from the last quote that has an owner. This post is also using the Tapatalk quote function, lets see how that goes



We heard it here first boys!  @mikho is the owner of that website!  Let's get him!  Pitchforks out!!!


----------



## mikho (Sep 6, 2015)

I wish. Then I would have something to start with


----------



## Licensecart (Sep 6, 2015)

If ALN is who I believe it is then she isn't Dennis haha.


----------



## ALN2015 (Sep 6, 2015)

> If ALN is who I believe it is then she isn't Dennis haha.



Mike, You are correct I am not dennis. Although as reading through this post and looking at some other sites I noticed he used to own  the site webhostrally.com. Also while doing research it either seems that dennis has sold the business multiple times under different site names, I may be wrong but to me I think he buys a forum site and gets people to use it for a few months sells it but keeps a copy of the database, then after selling it he creates another forum with the same databse and then sells it. But I am not sure, When I was looking because I am a member of Web Host Rally when Dennis owned it I have gotten a few emails saying it has changed hands but the domain was almost always similar to webhostrally.com. Look at http://www.siterockers.com/ This uses the same database as whrally.com I only noticed this after seeing an email from both whrally.com and WHRforums.com which turned to siterockers.com. My Question is Which one is correct who rightfully owns the content? Site Rockers looks to have more users post and such, but apparently they got users from webhostingchat forums but if Web Hosting Chat forums are closed why are the threads not closed and posting disallowed?


----------



## Licensecart (Sep 6, 2015)

ALN2015 said:


> > If ALN is who I believe it is then she isn't Dennis haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, You are correct I am not dennis. Although as reading through this post and looking at some other sites I noticed he used to own  the site webhostrally.com. Also while doing research it either seems that dennis has sold the business multiple times under different site names, I may be wrong but to me I think he buys a forum site and gets people to use it for a few months sells it but keeps a copy of the database, then after selling it he creates another forum with the same databse and then sells it. But I am not sure, When I was looking because I am a member of Web Host Rally when Dennis owned it I have gotten a few emails saying it has changed hands but the domain was almost always similar to webhostrally.com. Look at http://www.siterockers.com/ This uses the same database as whrally.com I only noticed this after seeing an email from both whrally.com and WHRforums.com which turned to siterockers.com. My Question is Which one is correct who rightfully owns the content? Site Rockers looks to have more users post and such, but apparently they got users from webhostingchat forums but if Web Hosting Chat forums are closed why are the threads not closed and posting disallowed?


Didn't you buy it at one point though?


----------



## ALN2015 (Sep 6, 2015)

No, I was thinking of buying it and never did.



> ALN2015 said:
> 
> 
> > > If ALN is who I believe it is then she isn't Dennis haha.
> ...


----------

